# Indian Lake



## MR2BASS (Aug 21, 2013)

What a day at Indian Lake, caught 6 keeper bass. But the best part was coming across this Bald Eagle up in the wildlife area.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice. i’m headed up for the weekend chasing the marble eyes.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

MR2BASS said:


> View attachment 300103
> What a day at Indian Lake, caught 6 keeper bass. But the best part was coming across this Bald Eagle up in the wildlife area.
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see. Thanks for the photo MR2BASS


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I caught 2 keeper eyes in the couple hrs out this evening on some nice calm water. Main motor wouldn't start so I used the kicker to get out. When I finished,I pulled the cowl off the Johnson and both plug wires were off. Couple cranks later she purred like a kitten.Lots of boats out there and ramps pretty full.

Water temp: 56°-58°. Clarity less than a foot which is perfect.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Here now doing good a lot of fish around 15” and a lot around 17”. Fishes for crappie in the day missed so many fish it was ridiculous. Also was using a 3.25 Glow Perch Joshy and had an absolutely massive Carp on. Couldn’t get her out of the water and no net. She broke off with a fresh Joshy and VMC mooneye jighead in her mouth


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

On 1 keeper eye this morning in 3 hrs. It got tossed back. I was all over my normal trails. Water temp down to 52° and lots of wood floating in the main lake.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

saugmon said:


> On 1 keeper eye this morning in 3 hrs. It got tossed back. I was all over my normal trails. Water temp down to 52° and lots of wood floating in the main lake.


How did weekend crappie fishing go..?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

aquaholic2 said:


> How did weekend crappie fishing go..?


There were some up shallow, you know the usual float and minnow/ jig around docs. I myself only caught 3 Crappie, all nice 11”. But ( for me ) were all spread out. Catch one... wait 30 minutes... get a bite... 30 minutes... another bite... etc. I’m guessing they are just now starting to move in. But I fish a small part of Indian about 20 docs in a canal and that it. Heard Blackhawk was on fire for the crappies.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I woke up at 3:30 this morning and fished till about noon. Went to the popular spots and had one crappie. No saugeyes. The lake was glass this morning so no wind pushing the fish into my spots. I’m gonna blame that lol. Heard yesterday ( saturday ) lots of people got their limit for the eyeballs. Today sucked. Wish i was fishing now the winds perfect. 
So I know lots of guys catch Eyes at night and towards the evening, but do any of you get fish sometimes in the morning? For me I always do good evening, like 6-9 maybe, it slows down, then picks up again towards 11. But for the mornings, I’ll go out around 4-5 and fish till 9-10 and usually don’t do as great. Just wondering when everyone’s favorite times are.


----------



## Ralph Lawrence (Mar 21, 2019)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I woke up at 3:30 this morning and fished till about noon. Went to the popular spots and had one crappie. No saugeyes. The lake was glass this morning so no wind pushing the fish into my spots. I’m gonna blame that lol. Heard yesterday ( saturday ) lots of people got their limit for the eyeballs. Today sucked. Wish i was fishing now the winds perfect.
> So I know lots of guys catch Eyes at night and towards the evening, but do any of you get fish sometimes in the morning? For me I always do good evening, like 6-9 maybe, it slows down, then picks up again towards 11. But for the mornings, I’ll go out around 4-5 and fish till 9-10 and usually don’t do as great. Just wondering when everyone’s favorite times are.[/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

6 fish. Have to be 15”.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fished the spillway this morning… Caught several keeper Eyes in the 17 inch range...Using a rapala jerk bait


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Me and my buddy fished the south bank this morning for three hours using minnows. Three saugeyes but only one keeper. Warm but windy.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Has anyone caught monster saugeye this time of year? Lately I been really chasing those +24” saugeyes and i haven’t even cracked 20”. I see a lot of people catch them in November and then in early March. Basically the cold transition months but when’s the best time to do it?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Has anyone caught monster saugeye this time of year? Lately I been really chasing those +24” saugeyes and i haven’t even cracked 20”. I see a lot of people catch them in November and then in early March. Basically the cold transition months but when’s the best time to do it?


Imo October thru mid april is the best chance at a pig


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Took a hike up the moundwood channel on foot today...Fishing got better as the day Got warmer… 2 PM was the best.. black twister tail.. biggest was 23”...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> Took a hike up the moundwood channel on foot today...Fishing got better as the day Got warmer… 2 PM was the best.. black twister tail.. biggest was 23”...
> View attachment 300749


Nice! That's always a fun area!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

9Left said:


> Took a hike up the moundwood channel on foot today...Fishing got better as the day Got warmer… 2 PM was the best.. black twister tail.. biggest was 23”...
> View attachment 300749


Nice fish! I have been to moundwood a few times but seems like everytime i go more and more people show up. Yikes. I never caught a eyeball there ( I know i’m missing out lol ) but do good on crappies lol. I always tried towards the mouth of it but never had much luck. But that was awhile ago.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I always tried towards the mouth of it


... try going the other way


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

9Left said:


> ... try going the other way


Crowds back that way too?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Crowds back that way too?


moundwood channel is pretty much a community hole Dillon.. constantly boat traffic up and down it ... but if you just slowly walk it and pick it apart piece by piece with a jig… You’ll catch your fish ...

Note: There are a LOT of small eyes that you have to pick through


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

9Left said:


> moundwood channel is pretty much a community hole Dillon.. constantly boat traffic up and down it ... but if you just slowly walk it and pick it apart piece by piece with a jig… You’ll catch your fish ...
> 
> Note: There are a LOT of small eyes that you have to pick through


Yep I understand that. I just know lots of people go there, lots of great people, lots of crazies. I’m not the type to fish shoulder to shoulder to catch my fish. I like my spots. But the sound of you walking up through that channel sounds great. I’ll have to try some time. Thanks.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yep I understand that. I just know lots of people go there, lots of great people, lots of crazies. I’m not the type to fish shoulder to shoulder to catch my fish. I like my spots. But the sound of you walking up through that channel sounds great. I’ll have to try some time. Thanks.


Yep... Me too bud...Shoulder to shoulder is just a turn off ,so I go on a hike on my own usually...

Note: You can only go so far before you hit private… So be careful


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Crowds back that way too?


does Indian still have the 9" minimum for crappie...? And 30 limit,,?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

aquaholic2 said:


> does Indian still have the 9" minimum for crappie...? And 30 limit,,?


Yes.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Go east 1 mile and you'll see the covered bridge behind Buds Marine.Further east and duff's quarry on st rt 117. It's all rocky bottom through there,prime spawning grounds for white bass,carp,and shad. Caught a few eyes there during the white bass run years ago and ran my boat up to 30 yds from covered bridge.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

saugmon said:


> Go east 1 mile and you'll see the covered bridge behind Buds Marine.Further east and duff's quarry on st rt 117. It's all rocky bottom through there,prime spawning grounds for white bass,carp,and shad. Caught a few eyes there during the white bass run years ago and ran my boat up to 30 yds from covered bridge.


I been to that covered bridge after the WB run and the water was super clear, but really really shallow. Are you talking keep going east or before the bridge?


----------

